# 95 Jeep Grand cherokee Limited Turns Over but won't start



## Limited (Jan 12, 2010)

My Jeep GC has problems it's a 6Cyl 4.0L

There is a drain on the battery, I took off the negative battery lead and attached a test lamp. Pulled all the fuses and the test lamp stayed on. Until I pulled the main Fuse for the fuse panel.

On top of this the engine now turns over but won;t fire. It started out ok but little by little it would not start every now and again. But now it just won;t fire. I pulled a plug out today and it didn't spark. The gauges all work and there is plenty of power in the battery. When I try to start it I can here the Fuel pump running.
What is the problem. Is is the MAP sensor?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Try testing your coil pack, I think by this year Jeep had distributor-less ignition. If you have a distributor check the cap and rotor. By fuse do you mean relay? One of the ones you pulled/replaced could have been bad.


----------



## Limited (Jan 12, 2010)

I checked the Distributor and rotor. Not too sure what to look for. There was very little wear. 
How do i test the coil pack?
In the main fuse panel there is a diagram with all the fuses marked.
I believe it is a 40amp fuse that is marked fuse panel. This turns off the test lamp but nothing else.
I assume both these problems are in someway related.


----------



## Limited (Jan 12, 2010)

How can you test the relay to see if it is bad?
Please excuse my ignorance but I'm new to this auto game.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Try jump starting it and see if it starts.

Or try charging the battery overnight with a battery charger.

If the battery is low, it will not properly power the engine computer and it will not start.

Battery test...

Check the battery voltage with a multimeter.
The battery should read 12 something volts with just the ignition on (not started).

Then start it and it should then read 13/14 volts at the battery. This is the alternator kicking in and charging the battery. If this is not happening, check your alternator and charging system.


----------



## Limited (Jan 12, 2010)

The battery reads 12 volts and goes up to around 14v when the alt kicks in.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Limited said:


> The battery reads 12 volts and goes up to around 14v when the alt kicks in.


How do you know that if it won't start? (14 volts...)

and 12.?? volts

12.00?


----------



## Limited (Jan 12, 2010)

This has been an ongoing problem.
The battery is brand new. When it was replaced I tested everything with a set of multimeters. I leave the battery disconnected. So there is still plenty of power in it. Right now there are two main problems.



There is a drain on the battery if I leave it connected. Enought to make it flat in a few days.
The engine rotates but will not fire. I pulled a plug and there is no spark.
I think it might be the MAP sensor as I believe this has control of the fuel delivery and ignition sequence.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

The battery can be brand new, but may have lost its charge.

Just like a brand new cell phone, it has a new battery, you can charge it, then use it for a few days, then the battery will lose its charge.

You need to plug the cell phone into a battery charger and charge that new battery back up before you can use the cell phone again!

Same thing with a new car battery.

Try jump starting with another vehicle and see if it starts.

Try charging over night with a battery charger.

Or what I do is measure the voltage with a multimeter.

More on the charge of a car battery...
(12.65 volts is FULLY charged)
http://www.batteryuniversity.com/partone-13.htm


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

How to use a multimeter...
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...r+on+a+car&aq=1&oq=How+to+use+a+multi&aqi=g10


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I really want to say it's your crank position sensor. 

Is it auto transmission? Try starting in Nuetral.

Make sure you have a 34/78 battery. Autoparts stores like to "fit" the Jeep models with a small battery that doesn't have the cranking power. Make sure all your sparkplug wires are connected and in good shape.

No fire, no spark - Limited models often had a starter-kill, but this couldn't be the problem. Try cleaning the contacts on the cap and rotor. If you do replace them, get the brass contacts - they are worth a couple extra bucks. The distributor could be shot. Could also be your ignition switch - it will engage the starter, but not engage "run" position. The MAP (manifold absolute pressure, not to be confused with a MAS, MASH, MAT, MAF) sensor only works after intitial startup in the "run" position and then after the engine is at operating temperature so it can compensate. I just had a problem with mine and it sounded like a cold dragster, but it ran. Unplug it (carefully) and see what happens...

Battery drain...hmmm...Usually in Jeeps I replace BOTH the alt and battery at the same time. One is the cause of the other - bad alt = sulfatous battery, bad battery = strain on alt.

Can you think back to when this started happening and what you replaced or added at the time? New stereo and amplifier, or lights perhaps? Maybe you have a short somewhere.

One more thing: You can have your codes tested by renting/borrowing an OBD scanner. There are also simple flash sequences you can perform. Search the internet.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Limited said:


> The engine rotates but will not fire. I pulled a plug and there is no spark.
> I think it might be the MAP sensor as I believe this has control of the fuel delivery and ignition sequence.


A MAP sensor does provide feedback to the ECM for fuel delivery and spark advance control, but it will not cause a no spark. Check the ignition system. 

Any aftermarket electrical accessories (fog lamps...) installed? Also pull the relays one by one, you may have one stuck on.

Added: as DIY stated have the diodes in the alternator checked


----------



## Limited (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys.
I took it to a mechanic and he tried the crank position sensor - No luck.
Now he has ordered a part for the distributor. He was even thinking that perhaps the Jeep's security system was causing the problem. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Go to Amazon and buy one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/CHEROKEE-1993...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263514391&sr=8-2

I got one for my Olds Silhouette and it has been a big help.


----------

